# Wtb: 15 bbs rm dimple rings



## GUERONASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

*Wtb: 15 bbs rm dimple rings & center hex caps*

Recently acquired a set of 15x6.5 BBS RM012s. They only down fall was they were missing the dimple rings and center hex caps. Ideally would like to find a complete set of four but show me what you got!


----------



## GUERONASTY (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

no motorsport content, whatsoever.....


----------



## Mk4_GLI_Matt (Oct 31, 2012)

Wrong section


----------



## zebolee (Nov 21, 2012)

They're not bad, but they're not good either and they'll charge WAY too much for anything. Take it somewhere else. What kinda bike and what are you looking to get done
Prophetic Ministry Perth


----------

